# Callaway Fusion ERC



## englishdave (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello folks, just bought a fusion ERC (not the + version) Got it off the pro @ my local course. Goes like a train down the middle, 9 deg loft so not as high a flight as my old Callaway steelhead thou. My only grip is the dull thud it makes on contact. I have done a Google review search & found a lot of negative feedback on the club. I bought it for a very reasonable price which equates to less then $180 of your currency. Is anyone else carrying this stick in your back, if so what is your experiences of it.

Dave


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

I assume that you are talking about the first version of the Fusion and not the latest FT-3 version. If this is the case, my experience with the club was good. I played with it for a little over a year and liked it quite a lot. I traded it for a 460 Cleveland Comp which is similar but with a larger head. There are a couple of players in my group that are playing the club and have no intention of changing clubs. As to the sound at impact, it takes a little getting used to but the distance of your drives will speak for the club.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One of the guys that I regularly play with has one of these, it does sound like you are hitting the ball with a hollow drum at times, ball seems to go ok though.

I miss the calaway "ting"


----------

